# Bonnett Creek or Orlando 12-15-12-21



## Extremeromance (Dec 10, 2014)

Need accomodation in Orlando for 6 nights 12-15-12-20 at Bonnett Creek or a comparable resort for 6 people, So I am looking for a 4 bedroom presidential or a 3 bedroom unit, would also consider two units, two bedrooms each.

Send PM or email ecy@aol.com

Thanks for all the help in advance Tuggers!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 10, 2014)

*orlando*

i can rent you a 3 bedroom 12-15 for 6 nights or 7 at cypress point resort a diamond timeshare resort. 100 a night. i will also send you an email


----------



## Extremeromance (Dec 11, 2014)

Still looking


----------

